# Frogs & Toads > Aquatic Clawed Frogs >  Frog names

## Tony

For those of you that name your frogs what are your frog names and what is the story behind them?

Mine are:
Calypso Pigmented Female X. Laevis juvi- Name just fits her
Barbie- Albino female X. Laevis juvi- Not the doll, female version of Barbossa (wife wanted to keep the Pirates theme)

----------


## Jen

1. Phantom - x.laevis natural male -  (I love Phantom of the Opera)
2. Phoenix - x.laevis albino female - (just fit her)
3. Kirby - x.laevis albino female - (reminded me of the nintendo game character - all round and pink!)
4. Lola - x. laevis reticulated albino female - (she is so pretty, all yellow and pink - reminded me of the song "her name was lola")
5. Louie - x.laevis albino male - ( was originally named Lola (before he turned out to be male and Lola ended up being female) - then it fit after his situation with the snail, became "Louie ARMstrong" )
6. Magellan - x.laevis golden reticulated male - ( is one of the most active frogs, always looks like he is exploring)
7. Aurora - x.borealis female - ( All of her colors reminded me of the "Aurora Borealis")
8. Boris - x.borealis male - (has a grumpy little face, reminded me of an old man named Boris )
9. Jade - x.laevis natural female - (fiance named her - said the name just fit)
10. Amelia - x.tropicalis female - (opened the container she was shipped in and just blurted out "Amelia" - it stuck)
11. Igor - x.laevis piebald male -( has a twisted spine )
12. Harvey - x.laevis piebald male - (is white on one side of his face and dark on the other, like Harvey Dent from Batman - fiance is a huge Batman fan)
13. Andre - x.laevis albino male - (a runt, full grown at 2.5" - teasingly named after Andre the Giant)

am getting two axolotls on saturday and am already trying to think of gender generic names for them lol

----------


## Tony

You have some great names there that all seem to fit well.
Aren't you getting married one of these Saturdays soon? I would assume the honey moon would not involve axolotis. lol But then again I can not travel without checking out petstroes.

----------


## Jen

:Big Grin:   8 weeks from this upcoming saturday!   

We are actually doing a week in Disney (grown up I know!)   I love it, he has never been, and we both are big kids at heart - -
Would love to check out a pet store in that area, just can't figure out where!   hmm...maybe I will carry a REALLY big purse when we go to Animal Kingdom!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Tony

Are you doing CA or FL Disney? Been to both. Florida is way better. I assume you are flying? To hard if not impossible to bring animals on board. Driving though, now that is where you can do some shopping!  :Wink:

----------


## Jen

yea we are going to the one in Florida and yes flying - - 

I was only teasing about the purse thing, definitely just teasing... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 


Lol, one day I would love to do a road trip to all the beautiful pet stores out there...I mean sites out there  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Brit

Are tree frogs included in this discussion? I really hope so because I'd love to post mine's names! ><

Bruce Campbell (Adult White's Tree Frog) -- Named after Bruce Campbell the actor from the Evil Dead movie series as Ash (he's also made cameo appearances in all of Sam Raimi's Spiderman movies) and a TV series called "Burn Notice" where he plays the main character's best friend Sam Axe.

Bruce Wayne (Baby Blue Phase White's Tree Frog) -- Obviously named after Bruce Wayne A.K.A. Batman, I just LOVE Batman. ^ ^ (What a coincidence Jenste, I might be naming one of my frogs Harvey Dent in the future. XD)

Apollo and Artemis (Male and Female Phyllomedusa Tomopterna) -- Named after the Greek God of the Sun and Goddess of the moon (they're brother and sister), because I just love Greek mythology. ^ ^

Thanks for letting me share, even if this was for ACFs. >< I couldn't help it!

----------


## lnaminneci

Hi,

I have 4 Pacific Chorus Frogs - _Pseudacris regilla_

_2_ males - Alto and Niko
2 females - Pako and Hilo

My 4 year old son came up with the names Pako and Niko, and then it turned into a "theme", four letter words ending in "o".  lol   :Big Grin: 

It works, and I came up with the other 2 names, Alto and Hilo.  Alto is the definate "singer/croaker" of the group and the biggest male.  And Hilo is the smallest female that changes colors the most often and she made me think of Hilo with it's beautiful gardens in Hawaii.   

~Lesley

----------


## FrogmanGav

I have 3 African clawed frogs

Claude- because she is a clawed frog and claude is a play on words...get it?

Jiblet- just because i think its funny having a frog called jiblet

and Jager- because one day at work i asked one of the boys at work for a name suggestion for my new frog..... as he picked up a case of Jagermeister he said 'Jager?' it just stuckf rom there i guess

----------


## clownonfire

Mickey and Mallory - Pair of breeding Ranitomeya ventrimaculata "Rodyll". Cause these two just rocks.
Gretel (female)  Melanophryniscus stelzneri. Cause they beat the witch.
Hansel (Female) Hyla cinerea. Same. And we like to be confusing.
Google (male) -  Leptopelis vermiculatus. Cause I'm a web strategist and Google is my friend.
Lilith and Link - Bombina orientalis. Cause it's one kick-a*s woman and one great game character.

I'M getting 5 P. terribilis "Yellow" froglets within the next weeks. We will not name them. But they will be known as "The minions".

----------


## Brit

> Mickey and Mallory - Pair of breeding Ranitomeya ventrimaculata "Rodyll". Cause these two just rocks.
> Gretel (female)  Melanophryniscus stelzneri. Cause they beat the witch.
> Hansel (Female) Hyla cinerea. Same. And we like to be confusing.
> Google (male) -  Leptopelis vermiculatus. Cause I'm a web strategist and Google is my friend.
> Lilith and Link - Bombina orientalis. Cause it's one kick-a*s woman and one great game character.
> 
> I'M getting 5 P. terribilis "Yellow" froglets within the next weeks. We will not name them. But they will be known as "The minions".


Mickey and Mallory are amazing, Hansel and Gretel beat the witches ***, Google is friends with everyone these days, and don't you mean kickass /demon/ woman? >> XD

I love "the minions", great idea. XD

----------


## Jen

I am loving this thread!   hopefully we can get more members to post on it regardless of what species of frog they have !

----------


## flip

Flip - a great name for a hoppy froggy.
Flop - came three months later and what goes better with Flip?
Sushi - a beautiful blue male betta whose tank is next to theirs.  This fish is rather personable and nearly communicative and they rather seem to enjoy each other's company.

----------


## Tony

> Flip - a great name for a hoppy froggy.
> Flop - came three months later and what goes better with Flip?
> Sushi - a beautiful blue male betta whose tank is next to theirs. This fish is rather personable and nearly communicative and they rather seem to enjoy each other's company.


 
I have a pretty blue betta on my desk at work. I named him after my bosses boss because of some obvious similarities. (pretty boy, thinks he's tough...etc..etc) Big hit around the office.

----------


## Tony

> I am loving this thread! hopefully we can get more members to post on it regardless of what species of frog they have !


 

I think I am enjoying the logic/stories behind the names more than the names themselves!  :Frog Smile:

----------


## Ducky

We have Homer, Gomer, and Scrooge. The logic behind these names, and who they are stolen from:

Homer (Simpson) - he's pretty oaf-like, and eats a lot.
Scrooge (McDuck) - he's extremely aggressive and greedy.
Gomer (Pyle) - he does funny things, and he's got a darker complexion.

----------


## artes

Froggie and Chance - White's Tree Frogs.  Froggie was originally named... something else, but I just kept referring to him as "froggie" to my friend who is forgetful of my pet names (gheeze woman, I only own 200 pets!) and I did it so much that it became his name.  It suits him, so I'm happy.  Chance just came to me when I looked at him.  /shrug

Yogi, Olive, and Ninja - olive/green tree frogs.  Yogi is because he has a screwed up leg that fails around occasionally, and when he gets bored he props the leg up on his head (back leg).  Olive just came to me - I mean, yeah, she's olive colored, but she just looks like an Olive.  Ninja is because he is REALLY good at hiding - so good, I was searching for a frog's corpse. -_-

Solar and Lunar - ACFs.  Solar is the albino one, and Lunar is the gray one.  I'm one of those crazy new-agers, and I wanted a pair name for them, and that popped in my head.

Bark, Leafy, Branch, Shroom, and Roots - firebelly toads.  Yeah.  I still don't know why.  Why not?

Toadstool - pacman frog.  Need I say more?

----------


## Terry

> I have 3 African clawed frogs
> 
> Claude- because she is a clawed frog and claude is a play on words...get it?
> 
> Jiblet- just because i think its funny having a frog called jiblet
> 
> and Jager- because one day at work i asked one of the boys at work for a name suggestion for my new frog..... as he picked up a case of Jagermeister he said 'Jager?' it just stuckf rom there i guess


My pair of ACFs are named Claude and Claudette.

----------

